#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  ищу произведение 17 Кармапы

## Гавриленко Татьяна

Ну пожалуйста, скажите как называется такая тоненькая книжечка(кажется синяя) Кармапы 17(Ургьен Дордже) ни слова не помню.там в конце описывалось отношение к женщине, или почитание женщин. Примерно есть такая строчка "мужчина должен добиваться расположения женщины, а женщина проверяя его различными способами...."

----------


## Вантус

Забавно видеть сочинения монаха, поучающего про то, как надо добиваться расположения женщин.

----------

Magan Poh (10.01.2013), Иван Денисов (09.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Забавно видеть сочинения монаха, поучающего про то, как надо добиваться расположения женщин.


А разве Кармапы монахи?

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Ну пожалуйста, скажите как называется такая тоненькая книжечка(кажется синяя) Кармапы 17(Ургьен Дордже) ни слова не помню.там в конце описывалось отношение к женщине, или почитание женщин. Примерно есть такая строчка "мужчина должен добиваться расположения женщины, а женщина проверяя его различными способами...."


Есть тоненькая синенькая книжечка Кармапы Тринле Тхае Дордже: http://dharma.ru/details/5370 
Может, она?

----------

Дифо (15.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А разве Кармапы монахи?


Ургьен Тинлей Дордже -- гелонг.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.01.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> А разве Кармапы монахи?


Практически все.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.01.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Практически все.


В смысле оба?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В смысле оба?


В смысле, практически все восемнадцать.

----------

Legba (10.01.2013), Tong Po (10.01.2013), Вантус (10.01.2013), Тензин Таши (11.01.2013)

----------


## Гавриленко Татьяна

> Забавно видеть сочинения монаха, поучающего про то, как надо добиваться расположения женщин.


ОО,нет нет,вы совсем не так поняли...поучений не было, смысл в том что,сейчас выдам своими словами :Stick Out Tongue: -Женщины это прекрасные Дакини,волшебные превосходные существа,сияющие своей красотой и добротой, мужчина должен добиваться расположение этой восхитительной вестнице,ибо с помощью неё он может значительно продвинуться в практике,он ни в коем случае не должен пренебрегать женщиной,говорить ей грубости и т.д...........

----------


## Кунсанг

Наверное, не все женщины дакини прекрасные, но поскольку трудно определить кто есть кто, то лучше ко всем относиться без грубости. Мало ли вдруг кто настоящей дакиней окажется. Дакиня должна быть хорошей, вести к хорошему. Мне кажется, что те женщины, кто всегда плохо себя ведет на протяжении всей жизни курят, пьют, ругаются со всеми, врут и т.д. вносят хаос это совсем не дакини. Хотя действительно кто знает.

----------

Yur (07.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Наверное, не все женщины дакини прекрасные, но поскольку трудно определить кто есть кто, то лучше ко всем относиться без грубости. Мало ли вдруг кто настоящей дакиней окажется. Дакиня должна быть хорошей, вести к хорошему. Мне кажется, что те женщины, кто всегда плохо себя ведет на протяжении всей жизни курят, пьют, ругаются со всеми, врут и т.д. вносят хаос это совсем не дакини. Хотя действительно кто знает.


Тантры указывают, что бывают разные типы дакинь и у них есть особые отличительные признаки на теле и в поведении, которые следует знать. Помимо этого, подлинная "вестница" (пхо нья ма, дУти) знает особые жесты и слова.

----------

Нико (10.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.01.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Помимо этого, подлинная "вестница" (пхо нья ма, дУта) знает особые жесты и слова.


Дут*и*.  :Smilie:  Представил: приходит "вестник" и с особыми жестами и словами соблазняет на гомосятину.

----------

Вантус (10.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> В смысле, практически все восемнадцать.


А что, уже 18-й есть?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Субъективно их 17, но объективно--18.

----------


## Нико

> Субъективно их 17, но объективно--18.


Почему?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А что, уже 18-й есть?


Есть два семнадцатых.

----------


## Нико

> Есть два семнадцатых.


Или три? Тогда их 19 уже????

----------

Дифо (15.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.01.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Дут*и*.  Представил: приходит "вестник" и с особыми жестами и словами соблазняет на гомосятину.


Санкритскою мовою не володию. Я долго вспоминал, как это вообще может звучать.

----------


## Dechen Zangmo

У Кармапы15 были дети и две жены. 
Народ, вы разберитесь со своими внутренними ощущениями и пониманием, кто для вас Кармапа. И только ли Он  человек ?!  

*Имя «Кармапа»* означает активность всех Будд, поскольку он проявляет активность всех Будд десяти направлений. Кармапа — это человек Будда-активности, а также проявление высшей мудрости всех Будд. Невозможно объяснить качества его тела, речи и ума, так как они выходят за пределы того, что можно выразить словами.

*Кармапа* — активность всех Будд и одновременно излучение великого Бодхисаттвы Любящие Глаза (санскр. Авалокитешвара). Возможно, вы слышали, что Далай-лама — также излучение Любящих Глаз. У некоторых тогда возникают сомнения: «Как может быть, что они оба являются излучением одного и того же Бодхисаттвы?» Но Будда-активность в своем проявлении не имеет границ. Излучений Будд и Бодхисаттв — бесчисленное множество, и поэтому могут существовать и бесчисленные излучения Бодхисаттвы Любящие Глаза. Также считается, что Кармапа и Гуру Ринпоче в своей сути едины. Что значит быть излучением или перерождением? В сущности, мы все являемся перерождениями, так как мы все перерождаемся. Рождение в хороших или неблагоприятных условиях — результат наших прошлых действий. Особенность осознанного перерождения, так называемого тулку, в том, что это не кармическое рождение, оно происходит в соответствии с потребностями существ. До тех пор пока существует сансара, будут перерождаться существа, активностью которых является помощь другим. Они всегда будут перерождаться там, где нужно и где есть возможность помогать существам. Их тело появляется не на основе кармы.
*
Видение Чогьюр Дечен Лингпы:*

Во время визита великого тертона Чогьюра Лингпы в монастырь Карма у него было видение Гуру Ринпоче, восседающего на белом снежном льве и окруженного двадцать одним проявлением Кармапы (четырнадцать из них уже родились ко времени Чогьюра Лингпы). Окружение каждого из Кармап в этом видении предсказывало некоторые особенности жизни этих воплощений.
Это видение было подробно описано Чогьюром Лингпой настоятелю монастыря Карма, Карма Кхенчен Ричен Тарджаю, а также, по просьбе последнего, запечатлено в рисунках. Устное объяснение видения Чогьюра Лингпы содержатся в тексте, называемом "Звучание благоприятной мелодии" ("Sounding the Tones of the Melody of Auspiciousness").

*Предсказания по поводу XV, XVI и XVII Кармап:*

Тертон дал следующее пророчество о XV и XVI Кармапах:
Слева, в скалистой пещере снежной горы, находится XV Кармапа, вместе со своим помощником и учениками, практикуя священные тантрические йогические практики. Благодаря достоинствам его реализации, возникшим от практики Шести Йог Наропы, его активность будет распространяться по всей стране Снегов.
Справа, в священном храме с золотой вершиной и бирюзовой крышей пагоды XVI Кармапа обсуждает Дхарму со своим наставником. На верхнем этаже – Будда Шакьямуни. Это означает, что он обретет всемирную известность как неоспоримый властелин учений сутр и тантр.
Таким образом, Чогьюр Лингпа предсказал, что XV Кармапа будет тантрическим практиком. Действительно, XV Кармапа, Какхьяб Дордже, имел двух супруг и, как и все Кармапы, был исключительно реализованным существом. XVI Кармапа, в свою очередь, получил известность во всем мире. Он был первым учителем высшего ранга, создавшим условия для развития Дхармы на Западе. Он пользовался всеобщим уважением, и никто не оспаривает его духовный авторитет.
В устном рассказе видения Чогьюра Лингпы относительно XVII Кармапы говорится:
Рядом, под зеленеющим деревом, на скалистой горе – семнадцатая инкарнация с Кхьентин Тай Ситупой. Через нераздельность их умов, древо учения Будды будет цвести и приносить обильные плоды, саму суть передачи Гампопы.
В сопроводительном рисунке, XVII Кармапа, которого в видении Падмасамбхава назвал Пал Кхьябдак Огьен Гьялве Ньюгу Дродул Тинлей Дордже Цал Чокле Нампар Гьялве Де, изображен под листвой деревьев рядом с Тай Ситу Ринпоче. Таким образом, согласно данному предсказанию, XVII Кармапа должен быть тесно связан с Тай Ситу Ринпоче .

Так что уважаемые, Кармапа точно знает, какой дать совет относительно отношений между мужчиной и женщиной. Как относиться к родителям и детям. Как сохранить окружающею среду,  как рисовать, писать и какие кому давать Учения. Если для кого то он монах-ок, это ваш уровень восприятия Кармапы ...

http://www.karmapa-khenno.ru/karmapa17/karmapa17-live/

----------

Osh (07.03.2013), Yur (07.07.2013), Эделизи (07.07.2013)

----------


## Yur

> ОО,нет нет,вы совсем не так поняли...поучений не было, смысл в том что,сейчас выдам своими словами-Женщины это прекрасные Дакини,волшебные превосходные существа,сияющие своей красотой и добротой, мужчина должен добиваться расположение этой восхитительной вестнице,ибо с помощью неё он может значительно продвинуться в практике,он ни в коем случае не должен пренебрегать женщиной,говорить ей грубости и т.д...........


Не говорить грубости и не смотреть свысока это конечно правда , в том числе и для монахов разумеется . А по поводу сияющих , красивых и восхитительных ... Представим мужчину , восхищённого собой : он нашёл написаное кем-то "мужчины благородны по своей природе и сдержанны , их поведение отличается щедростью и защитой слабых , они никогда не предают друзей и т.д. ,и  т.п. " Услышав такое ему скажут  :Confused:  *"не все"*. Не все мужчины таковы . Есть трусы , предатели , патологически жадные и пр. Вот и в отношении женщин : не все . Есть прекрасные люди , замечательные женщины , но есть и совсем другие , совсем . Так что превозносить один из полов несколько странно . :Cool:

----------


## PampKin Head

http://skazkoterra.ru/upload/library/drukpa.htm
...
_- А мы что же, не дакини? - спросили девушки.

- Сомневаюсь, - отвечал Лама. - Вы выглядите иначе, но есть различные виды дакинь.

- И какие же? - заинтересовались они.

- Есть Дакини Мудрости, Алмазные Дакини, Дакини Драгоценности, Лотосные Дакини, Дакини Активности, Будда- Дакини, Плотоядные Дакини, Мирские Дакини, Дакини Пепла и многие другие.

- И как же их распознать?

- Дакиня Мудрости лучезарна и полна жизни, - объяснял им Лама. - Кожа у неё белая с красноватым оттенком. Она любит причёски, напоминающие корону, и у неё пять белых знаков в области волос. Она полна сочувствия, чиста, правдива и преданна; кроме того, её тело красиво сложено. Союз с ней приносит счастье в этой жизни и предотвращает падение в низшие миры в следующей.

У Будда- Дакини голубоватый цвет лица и сияющая улыбка.

Она не отличается сильной страстью, живёт долго и рожает много сыновей. Союз с ней обещает долголетие и перерождение в Чистой Стране Оргьен [Оргьен, географическое расположение которой ассоциируется с долиной Сват в Пакистане, - это мифическая область посвященных, дакинь и тантрического откровения].

Алмазная Дакиня красива и обладает упругим гибким телом с хорошими пропорциями. У неё длинные брови, сладкий голос, и ей нравятся пение и танцы. Союз с ней приносит успех в этой жизни и перерождение богом.

У Дакини Драгоценности прелестное белое личико с приятным желтоватым оттенком. Она высокая и стройная, у неё белые волосы. Она не тщеславна, и у неё очень тонкая талия. Союз с ней даёт богатство в этой жизни и закрывает врата в ад.

У Лотосной Дакини светлая розоватая кожа с блестящим оттенком, плотное невысокое тело, короткие конечности и широкие бёдра. Она сладострастна и словоохотлива. Союз с ней приносит много сыновей, господство над богами, духами и людьми и закрывает врата в низшие сферы существования.

У Дакини Активности сияющая голубая кожа с коричневатым оттенком и широкий лоб; она довольно свирепа. Союз с ней защищает от врагов и закрывает врата в низшие сферы существования.

У Мирской Дакини белое улыбчивое и сияющее лицо, она почтительна к своим родителям и друзьям. Она верна и не скупа. Союз с ней обеспечивает продолжение семейного рода, даёт пищу и богатство, а также обеспечивает перерождение человеком.

У Плотоядной Дакини тёмно- пепельный цвет лица, широкий рот с выступающими клыками, на её лбу есть признаки третьего глаза, у неё когтеподобные длинные ногти, а в её влагалище - чёрная сердцевина. Она любит мясо и кровь и пожирает детей, которых рожает. Ей не хочется спать после захода солнца. Результат союза с ней - короткая и безрадостная жизнь, много болезней и перерождение в глубочайшем аду.

У Пепельной Дакини жёлтое обрюзгшее тело с пепельным оттенком, она ест золу из очага. Союз с ней служит причиной многих страданий и истощения, а также перерождения голодным духом.

- Ну а какие дакини мы? - нетерпеливо спросили девушки.

- Вы - совсем другого рода, - ответил Лама.

- Какого же? - продолжали они настойчиво расспрашивать.

- Вы жадные, но бедные, неудовлетворённые, но недружелюбные. Даже если вы найдёте какого- нибудь болвана, который свяжется с вами, никто не получит от этого никакой пользы.

Девушек до глубины души задели слова Ламы и, полностью осознав свои недостатки, они ушли._

----------

Джигме (07.07.2013), Кашьяпа (20.10.2014)

----------


## Джигме

> Наверное, не все женщины дакини прекрасные, но поскольку трудно определить кто есть кто, то лучше ко всем относиться без грубости. Мало ли вдруг кто настоящей дакиней окажется. Дакиня должна быть хорошей, вести к хорошему. Мне кажется, что те женщины, кто всегда плохо себя ведет на протяжении всей жизни курят, пьют, ругаются со всеми, врут и т.д. вносят хаос это совсем не дакини. Хотя действительно кто знает.


Читал я про разные виды дакинь, но вот в реальности ни одну не видел и ни про одну не слышал.

----------

